# BEST Buy killed my cruze...



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Would be helpful to know year, model/trim and odometer...Gen 1 or Gen 2?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like Best Buy is going to be on the hook for whatever the cost is to fix the car...they sure did a number on it...


----------



## cCruze91 (May 5, 2018)

Gen 1 ...2014 Ltz with about 48k miles on it


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

cCruze91 said:


> Gen 1 ...2014 Ltz with about 48k miles on it


Could be something as simple as a bad Negative Battery Cable, the Gen 1’s are notorious for having bad crimps http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html

It’s likely the employee disconnected the battery while doing the install.


----------



## cCruze91 (May 5, 2018)

It would be great if it turns out to be something simple. Guess I'll know in the next week or so when the dealership has a chance to look at it. Will post an update when I find out for sure


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your issue sounds like the battery may have been killed by excessive draining. Are you still on the factory battery?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Double the battery. 

They DO have a tendency to croak without warning.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Simply charging the battery may not be enough. It might require disconnecting the battery so everything has a chance to reboot. 

But I'm with the others - weak battery or bad ground cable. Common problems in that model. And because everything is computer now, bad power really does a number.

I just hope the battery charger wasn't some "old school" type that counts on a half-way functional battery to act as a filter.


----------



## cCruze91 (May 5, 2018)

obermd said:


> Your issue sounds like the battery may have been killed by excessive draining. Are you still on the factory battery?


Bought it preowned about 5 months ago so not entirely sure if it's still the factory battery, honestly I never even checked because I've never had any issues with it. The guy said he tested my battery and it was reading 12 volts before the car lost all power so I'm wanting to agree with everyone who thinks it's a bad cable


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cCruze91 said:


> Bought it preowned about 5 months ago so not entirely sure if it's still the factory battery, honestly I never even checked because I've never had any issues with it. The guy said he tested my battery and it was reading 12 volts before the car lost all power so I'm wanting to agree with everyone who thinks it's a bad cable


Best Buy doesn't have dynamic battery testers. Batteries can test good on a static tester but not be able to handle the Cruze. Since you don't know if the battery is good get a new AGM battery with at least 700 CCA before spending a lot of money on diagnostics and repair.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

cCruze91 said:


> Bought it preowned about 5 months ago so not entirely sure if it's still the factory battery, honestly I never even checked because I've never had any issues with it. The guy said he tested my battery and it was reading 12 volts before the car lost all power so I'm wanting to agree with everyone who thinks it's a bad cable


The factory batteries aren't what they once were. The 1st gen Diesel batteries are especially bad - my wife's simply stopped running at a light (thankfully, next to me) about 2 miles from our house on the drive into work, last year.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> The factory batteries aren't what they once were. The 1st gen Diesel batteries are especially bad - my wife's simply stopped running at a light (thankfully, next to me) about 2 miles from our house on the drive into work, last year.



I was about to suggest buying a diesel battery to install in its place. What was the brand, if you remember?

Somewhere here is a thread about the AGM batteries and which one to buy. I only remember a 97 or maybe 7R as part of the number.



cCruze91 said:


> Hey guys, I've got a bit of a situation and was just wondering if anyone may know the solution.


And do tell the dealer you want the battery cable checked out. Print out the infor Rivergoer posted and bring it with you.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...scussion/155881-factory-battery-replaced.html


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Group H5 and H7 are the AGM numbers, just depends on what you want to spend and how much juice you need.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Um, OP says his car is a LTZ.....


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> It’s likely the employee disconnected the battery while doing the install.


Unlikely if he claimed he drained the battery and had to charge it.


----------



## cCruze91 (May 5, 2018)

Ok update from the dealership as of right now, they found a fried module and said 3 others weren't communicating. Also will need a new battery. Best Buy tied into a wire they shouldn't have and it wreaked havoc. Will know more as they dig deeper and see what all is wrong


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow... someone is going to be looking for a new job..... Or be working for free for a long time.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So...did they try and run power from a source other than the battery??


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

MP81 said:


> So...did they try and run power from a source other than the battery??


Sounds like they tried to run power from something computer controlled.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nooo bueno.


----------



## cCruze91 (May 5, 2018)

Well, dealership called me to let me know that they charged the battery and it's fine. Also, there's no fried modules, the best buy guy failed to reconnect the chassis control module in the trunk. A week without a car and $500 worth of labor later and the Cruze is up and running. Pretty relieved it wasn't anything serious, but at the same time pretty aggravated I've been out of my ride that long for something so simple AND that I can't even get my car released back to me until best buys insurance company cuts the dealership the check


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Better hope they still pay for it even though nothing was wrong aside from a disconnected module.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

$25 to plug in the module. 
$475 to dig through the electrical system for half a day to find out how the monkey managed to sabotage the car. 

If Best Buy didn't want to pay for a real mechanic's time to find their error, they should have found it themselves.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

cCruze91 said:


> Well, dealership called me to let me know that they charged the battery and it's fine. Also, there's no fried modules, the best buy guy failed to reconnect the chassis control module in the trunk. A week without a car and $500 worth of labor later and the Cruze is up and running. Pretty relieved it wasn't anything serious, but at the same time pretty aggravated I've been out of my ride that long for something so simple AND that I can't even get my car released back to me until best buys insurance company cuts the dealership the check


...wait for a check?...WTF??

I’d charge it to a VISA card and get my keys back. Then immediately go home and file a dispute with the credit card company. 

No way I’d let them keep the vehicle another day, especially after that fine display of total incompetence. 

But that’s just me...

UPDATE: OK, just realized a 3rd party (dealership) is now involved...ugh, scratch my suggestion, you’re hosed till Best Buy gets their act together and pays up. But you should NOT have to pay a dime. If anything they (Best Buy) owe you for a loaner till you get your car back.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd pay for it to get my car back. Who knows how long best buy will take to pay up. Then I'd hit the store up.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I'd pay for it to get my car back. Who knows how long best buy will take to pay up. Then I'd hit the store up.


Best case, they pay you no slower than they would have paid the dealership. 
Worst case (somebody mentioned a liability insurer, right?) you sue them in small claims for $500 plus filing fees and their insurance company immediately pays up instead of paying to send a lawyer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This shouldn't even require Best Buy's insurance. I'm guessing they have a "slush" fund set aside for this type of error and should just pay the dealership when they receive the bill. My biggest concern would be if the Best Buy store tries to delay payment. If it were me I'd pay the dealership and then take the invoice to the Best Buy manager for immediate payment to me. If they refuse then I'd file in small claims court against that specific store as it was their employee who screwed up.

I'm just glad it wasn't anything major.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Your 1st mistake was going to best buy....Good Luck


----------



## cCruze91 (May 5, 2018)

One of the geek squad managers (the one who crawled under the car and said she smacked my starter a few times with a wrench because she just knew it was my starter) took an accusing tone with me saying that she doesn't think it's on them because they were doing an amp install and shouldn't have touched anything in my trunk. First of all I DROVE the vehicle there. Second, the guy doing the install, on camera might I add, popped my TRUNK to show me where he tucked all the wires and such to get them out of the way. I'm sure if he disconnected the module connector it was an accident, nevertheless it's still on them being as he was the one tinkering around all in the trunk. I'm going to try again to get a hold of the GM who is always m.i.a. every single time I call. And as for them getting me a rental, I was told it would be on me to get it and I would be reimbursed if it's proven to be their fault. I mean, the dealership called and had an email sent to best buy letting them know they're at fault and they're still acting like they don't think it's on them. Shame on me for sneaking into the bay and sabotaging my own car during the install and waiting 7 plus hours just for the install guy to notice. I never thought they'd find out.... They're mechanics AND detectives. ****, Best Buy is good!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

HOpefully you got copies of EVERYTHING. Email and all. 

Court will probably be needed.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

cCruze91 said:


> One of the geek squad managers (the one who crawled under the car and said she smacked my starter a few times with a wrench because she just knew it was my starter) took an accusing tone with me saying that she doesn't think it's on them because they were doing an amp install and *shouldn't* have touched anything in my trunk.



And they shouldn't have made a running car into a non-runner. 
Be sure to mention her by name in your letter to the CEO, or on 
https://www.facebook.com/bestbuy


----------



## zr2s10 (Dec 8, 2017)

Wow, I'd be in that store every day, screaming at customer service, in front of potential customers, until they paid that bill and I got my car back. That is 100% on them. Let them call the cops on you, then explain it to the cops. Then tell the cops you want them cited for vandalism for damaging your car. But yeah, you'll probably have to pay it yourself, then take it to small claims court. No wonder they're going under...


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, Best Buy hammered you pretty good. Hope it all works out. I realize you bought a used car, but this is one reason I always get the best stock stereo available when buying a new car. I never want to mess with electronics these days. I have the Pioneer system in my '14 CTD and think it sounds great...right from the factory.


----------



## cCruze91 (May 5, 2018)

The problem is the store is over an hour away and I have to find rides everywhere I go...otherwise they'd be sick of seeing my face by now. And I love the stereo in the car, but I have two subs from my previous vehicle I was going to get installed for me.


----------



## gliderdriver (Jan 7, 2018)

MB2014LT2 said:


> Your 1st mistake was going to best buy....Good Luck


Yup...most of the people that work at them aren't too bright. Last year, my friend bought a fairly large flat-screen TV from Best Buy and needed my truck to haul it home. My truck has a topper, and the TV just barely fit. These two idiots that came out of the store to load it could not figure out that they had to rotate the box diagonally to fit into the back of my truck, and argued with me when I told them that no matter how many times they tried to put it in vertically, it wasn't going to go in because the box was at least 4" taller than the opening. I can't make this stuff up...


----------



## cCruze91 (May 5, 2018)

Oh, I believe you, especially after everything I've experienced having to deal with them. 

Update on the situation--My incident was finally handed over to best buys insurance 2 days ago. Got a call yesterday and they're overnighting the check so should have the car back tomorrow. 2 weeks without a car because the geek squad manager wanted to be difficult and didn't think they should have to pay up when it could've been handled just like that. Smh. Best Buy is the worst. Also, I'm only getting the exact amount to get the car back, which I'm happy about, but as for all my time wasted and having to pay for rides, they said I would need documentation on how much I have been paying for rides. Guess I'll just cut my losses, at this point I just need my ride back.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My aunt and i went in to buy a tablet with gps. Everyone in the store said they don't existed and didn't believe me that gps could work without internet. Even the manager argued and kicked us out of the store. 

This was when tablets first came out with gps and the first model bestbuy carried. 

We went home. Ordered the thing. Went back and picked it up. They even called the cops on us for trespassing. 

Prior to that. I wanted some computer memory. Got shown the memory cards and sticks and flash drives. That was all the memory they carried. Again i had to go home and order. 

Needless to say. I don't step in BB much. 

I can't believe america let bestbuy stay in business while circuit city closed up. CC was more customer friendly and more knowledgeable then BB will ever be.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Everyone in the store said they don't existed and didn't believe me that gps could work without internet.


Reminds me of an experience involving the PS2 and Gamestop. I went there to pick up a used system and wanted to be sure it was one of the later models with built-in remote support. Everyone there, including the store manager, argued with me and told me there was no such thing and that ALL PS2 systems needed the older dongle and remote to work. Even pulling up Sony's specs on the various models would not convince them otherwise. I ended up going to a different store and getting the correct model. The irony? I had been the store manager at the first store I went to and some of the employees had worked with me, before the company switched from FuncoLand to Gamestop.



snowwy66 said:


> I can't believe america let bestbuy stay in business while circuit city closed up. CC was more customer friendly and more knowledgeable then BB will ever be.


I don't know if I'd say that. Granted it happened during the going out of business / all sales are final period, but I went to a Circuit City 15 miles from my house to get a wiring harness adapter for my 2001 Chevrolet Blazer. The automotive dept employee took one off the wall peg, read the back then rang me out for it. Got home and found out it was for 2002+ double din Blazers only, not the 98-01 din and half models (it specifically said this on the back!). Went back to the store where the employee lied to everyone that became involved and said I had told him I had a 2003 model. This went all the way up to the store manager and I ultimately had to call the St Louis County police to send someone over for the store manager to accept the error and gave me the right harness..... and all I wanted was just an even exchange for the correct part.


----------



## cCruze91 (May 5, 2018)

Well. Got the car home yesterday. Drove fine for an hour. Now every so often it jerks, sounds like it pops out of gear, revs high, and my door locks lock and unlock randomly when it does. Then it drives fine. Today I popped the hood and noticed the fan kicks on after the car is turned off and turns off when I turn the car on. Also, my check engine light is now on and for a split second it told me I needed to service power steering, etc, then that disappeared. Does this sound like an electrical issue? Seriously, it was flawless before best buy and the dealership touched it. I'm terrified to even bring it back to the dealership and not just because of cost...


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

cCruze91 said:


> Well. Got the car home yesterday. Drove fine for an hour. Now every so often it jerks, sounds like it pops out of gear, revs high, and my door locks lock and unlock randomly when it does. Then it drives fine. Today I popped the hood and noticed the fan kicks on after the car is turned off and turns off when I turn the car on. Also, my check engine light is now on and for a split second it told me I needed to service power steering, etc, then that disappeared. Does this sound like an electrical issue? Seriously, it was flawless before best buy and the dealership touched it. I'm terrified to even bring it back to the dealership and not just because of cost...


What code(s) generated with the CEL?

Sounds a lot like weak battery or bad negative ground cable/connection.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Hmm, they did admit to running the battery flat. 
Maybe it was on its last legs and that finished it off?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I have met some pretty good workers at BB. All of them have moved on.


----------



## cCruze91 (May 5, 2018)

I called onstar and had an on demand diagnostics ran. Gave code U0101. Something to do with loss of communication with transmission. Broke down today and had it towed back to the dealership. Putting it in reverse or drive made it jerk violently and it was revving itself up and acted like it didn't want to respond when I pressed the gas. Also was saying to service power steering and stabilitrak as well. Really hope best buy pays for this second round at the mechanic....


----------



## cCruze91 (May 5, 2018)

Here's the summary from onstar


The code(s) and explanation(s) associated with this issue is/are:

U0101 The Engine and Transmission System is not performing as expected. An issue has been detected in the Transmission System that transfers power from the engine to the drive wheels. You may experience reduced power or shifting issues.If the vehicle is continually driven with the check engine light on, the emission controls might not work as well, the vehicle fuel economy might not be as good, and the engine might not run as smoothly. This could lead to future repairs.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sounds like another module or possibly trans sensor went bad. That the dealer didn't pick up on the first visit.


----------



## Kamal (Feb 24, 2019)

I had a similar problem with my car, 2015 CTD. Was working on adding some auxiliary electrical devices to the car and had taken the fuse block apart, when I thought I was finished and proceeded to start the car, it would give a multitude of services that "needed to be done" on the dash, and would never crank or run the fuel pump. The car was on ramps and I sadly had to manually roll it off as the night was getting close. The next morning, I opened up the hood and gave it another look, I finally figured the simple error I had made. The three bolts that hold the fuse block set in place, were to be tightened and did not make enough contact with the corresponding fuse block topper piece. Once tightened, everything worked as normal, a pleasent yet relieving key crank. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

cCruze91 said:


> Here's the summary from onstar
> 
> 
> The code(s) and explanation(s) associated with this issue is/are:
> ...


So we've been anxiously waiting for over a year now to find out how this was resolved...or dissolved. What's up?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sailurman said:


> So we've been anxiously waiting for over a year now to find out how this was resolved...or dissolved. What's up?


OP has not been on for one year and 4+ days. Don't hold your breath!


----------

